# 200W Mod



## WestCoastFog (24/9/14)

Hi all, I just had to share this with someone. I built my first 200W mod with LCD display and full control and all safety features a normal VW has.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## WestCoastFog (24/9/14)

It is not pretty, but I just stuck it in this box to test the heat dissipation and efficiency and to make sure my design will handle 200 W for an extended period. I am waiting on a nice box, switches, surface mount logic level mosfets and oled display.
PS: This mod is Afrikaans so it will say “Batterye is pap” “Kortsluiting” “Oop kring” ………

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BooRad (24/9/14)

Very nice! What chip are you using for regulation?


----------



## WestCoastFog (24/9/14)

mosfet irfz44n and pic IC as a cpu


----------



## BooRad (24/9/14)

A completely self made board, even more impressive!
What kind of voltage range are you able to get from the mosfet?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WestCoastFog (24/9/14)

using a irfz44n so it can handle 30V 50A


----------



## WestCoastFog (24/9/14)

so the only limet is the battery


----------



## BooRad (24/9/14)

And the lowest limit?


----------



## WestCoastFog (24/9/14)

this one is from 0.5V TO 14.8V


----------



## BooRad (24/9/14)

I'm guessing only step up voltage, and your batteries are in series, so 8.4V?


----------



## BooRad (24/9/14)

That's awesome, I'd love to see your schematic one day if you feel like releasing it


----------



## WestCoastFog (24/9/14)

using it in buck boost mode so it can go up to 30 V and yes i am using it in series 8.4V to 6.5V then it shuts down to spare the batts


----------



## WestCoastFog (24/9/14)

most is done in the cpu so it is more code than components


----------



## BooRad (24/9/14)

Well done bud, it sounds like a beast!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WestCoastFog (24/9/14)

so a version upgrade can push the W up or down


----------



## BooRad (24/9/14)

I can see so many possibilities with this, imagine....
Touch screen display


----------



## WestCoastFog (24/9/14)

yes it can be done, but then it will be like my phone pressing all the wrong buttons when i pick it up


----------



## johan (24/9/14)

Very impressive @WestCoastFog, Like the white on blue 2 x 16 LCD. I assume the switching frequency goes quite high as I can't see the output inductor in the pics, most probably behind the Vero board at the top side?


----------



## WestCoastFog (24/9/14)

Ya for the boost, buck I am just using PWM from ic and mosfet


----------



## WestCoastFog (24/9/14)

and 2 x 16 will soon be replaced wit a 128x64 OLED

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WestCoastFog (24/9/14)

working on a nice lib for it


----------



## ET (24/9/14)

damn dude that is serious impressive work, gooi a dripper on there and klap us some clouds, with vid


----------



## WestCoastFog (24/9/14)

lol I've got a RSST on it with 0.8 ohm and vaped it at 164 W and it is just to hot to get a long draw


----------



## WestCoastFog (24/9/14)

But i will try


----------



## ET (24/9/14)

dont need to go super low resistance coil, throw a 2 ohm coil in the dripper and just power it with watts


----------



## WestCoastFog (24/9/14)

Yes, but I m limmeted by the 14.8V so that will give me 110W, so I must be at about 1ohm


----------



## WestCoastFog (24/9/14)

No sorry I ment a one OHM


----------



## BooRad (24/9/14)

WestCoastFog said:


> No sorry I ment a one OHM


Yeah sorry, been working all day and misread


----------



## WestCoastFog (24/9/14)

shame no braai day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (24/9/14)

Impressive, when's the 26650 version due to complete the beast image?

Word of concern, noticed those batteries already took some strain, where are the vent holes?


----------



## WestCoastFog (24/9/14)

lol yes the batts suffer at 200W VTC4 time wise


----------



## WestCoastFog (24/9/14)

and at the moment the whole back is a vent hole hahahaaa


----------



## ShaneW (24/9/14)

Wow, nicely done! Very impressed 

Haven't worked with PICs since varsity, You got me thinking now. I still have my programming board somewhere.


----------



## WestCoastFog (24/9/14)

once you start without external pressur it is like a bug you'l see. go for it


----------



## WestCoastFog (24/9/14)

you'l automate everything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WestCoastFog (24/9/14)

Ok I made a small clip, how do I load it?


----------



## kimbo (24/9/14)

WestCoastFog said:


> Ok I made a small clip, how do I load it?


 
i think you must upload to youtube then here


----------



## WestCoastFog (24/9/14)

WOW I don't want the whole world to laugh at me just SA


----------



## kimbo (24/9/14)

WestCoastFog said:


> WOW I don't want the whole world to laugh at me just SA


 

Just name it some weird name and youtube will hide it quite nice for you


----------



## WestCoastFog (24/9/14)

OK I will make a better clip after shampoo and shave


----------



## Marzuq (25/9/14)

awesome bro. your mod even tho just a test build still very well done. your end result will most certainly look great. keep us posted


----------



## WestCoastFog (25/9/14)

Will do.


----------



## WestCoastFog (25/9/14)

Waiting on Cina post and the SAPO strike is not helping.


----------



## Andre (25/9/14)

Great work. I need to fondle that one in its final form.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (25/9/14)

Nice work, very cool indeed.


----------



## DoubleD (25/9/14)

Awesome work there bud, cant wait to see it in action


----------



## WestCoastFog (25/9/14)

OK I think this will work

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## WestCoastFog (26/9/14)

So as my wife mentioned, I will not be going to Hollywood any time soon. And I must say 200W is a bit heavy I had a 1.1 ? at 14.8V so that will be about 199W and used 24 gage wire and silica wick (and I am not the best coil and wick man by a long shot)


----------



## Silver (28/9/14)

My goodness, can't believe I missed this video @WestCoastFog 

"It's a _bit_ too heavy" 
Classic chirp!
Only a "bit"  

Amazing
Well done!


----------



## BumbleBee (28/9/14)

That is one kickass mod! Love seeing the locals coming up with stuff like this


----------



## WestCoastFog (28/12/14)

Hi all i got some of my stuff from china and started with the new chip and display


----------



## WestCoastFog (28/12/14)

the box i made is not so nice but the chip works great (i used a arduino mini to drive the oled display and do all the calculatione )


----------



## WestCoastFog (28/12/14)

Some more pic's

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Arthster (28/12/14)

200W 

That coil is going to give you a sun tan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/12/14)

you should check if eskom will give you kickbacks for connecting that thing to the grid

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ESH (29/12/14)

Well done for not letting the smoke out .


----------

